# Swedish: source screen



## Sofi-Suecia

Hi!

Could anyone help me with the translation of 
"refer to the [SOURCE] screen" I have trouble with the translation of screen in this context:

Refer to the [SOURCE] screen under the [INFO.] menu for information on whether the input signal is 3D compatible.

This is my try:
 Se skärmen [KÄLLA] under menyn [INFO.] för information om insignalen är 3D-kompatibel eller inte.

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## McFlurry

Sofi-Suecia said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could anyone help me with the translation of
> "refer to the [SOURCE] screen" I have trouble with the translation of screen in this context:
> 
> Refer to the [SOURCE] screen under the [INFO.] menu for information on whether the input signal is 3D compatible.
> 
> This is my try:
> Se skärmen [KÄLLA] under menyn [INFO.] för information om insignalen är 3D-kompatibel eller inte.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Well, it's not that bad and perfectly understandable. However, the translation might need some finetuning depending on what kind of _screen_ you are referring to.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

thanks!
I was actually doing a proofreading of a translation and thought it was a kind of bad translation, not bad, but not good enough. I couldn´t figure out anything better though so I just left it...


----------



## Lugubert

I would probably have re-written it slightly.

På skärmen [KÄLLA] under menyn [INFO.]

kan du se / får du information

om insignalen är 3D-kompatibel.

If you don't get that info, it isn't compatible, so the "eller inte" is rather superfluous. Unusually for a US (?) original, the original has no "or not".


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

Helt rätt! tack Lugubert....borde ha ändrat det från första början! men dessvärre är det för sent, tack ändå...hjälper för framtida projekt!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

To me, the meaning in English is not 100% clear - are they referring to a physical monitor/ 'screen' - why else mention input signal? - or is the 'screen' in fact a menu item/dialog box appearing under sub-menu [SOURCE]?

If the screen is a physical monitor, I'd call it skärm (or bildskärm).

If the screen is in fact an image (dialog box, sub menu, etc.) I'd call it skärmbild.

Skärm alone, in my opinion, usually means the physical monitor or screen. 

Apart from the above reservations, I agree with Lugubert's solution.

The original question may have passed it sell-by-date already, but it still bothers me not knowing exactly what the English text is referring to. 

/Wilma


----------



## Sepia

Are you sure you want to translate those words? Seems like variables that the software needs to add the missing text itself. Words in edged brackets are usualy variables. Peek into the source-code of a website that is connected to a CMS, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

Thanks Sepia, yes in fact I was told that the words in brackets had a specific translation which had to be used, that is KÄLLA and INFO for SOURCE and INFO in this case. 

And Wilma, I am not sure whether it refers to a "skärm/bildskärm" or "skärmbild". Good point though, thank you!


----------



## Sepia

Sofi-Suecia said:


> Thanks Sepia, yes in fact I was told that the words in brackets had a specific translation which had to be used, that is KÄLLA and INFO for SOURCE and INFO in this case.
> 
> And Wilma, I am not sure whether it refers to a "skärm/bildskärm" or "skärmbild". Good point though, thank you!



Yes, technically that makes sense too. At least they have to be totally identical.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Sepia said:


> Are you sure you want to translate those words? Seems like variables that the software needs to add the missing text itself. Words in edged brackets are usualy variables. Peek into the source-code of a website that is connected to a CMS, you'll see what I mean.


Sepia, 

I interpreted the bracketed items as specific menu items rather than variables because of the context, which made me imagine a menu item labelled INFO, and a sub-menu labelled SCREEN. As such, they will of course always have to be translated the same way, or not at all, depending on whether it's just the manual that is being translated or whether, as the case seems to be here, the software itself is being translated to a localised version.

In any case, I've lived in a protected environment where variables are represented by % signs, and I have no idea what a CMS is, but I shall be happy to go peeking into source code if you point me in the right direction!


----------



## Alxmrphi

It sounds like SCREEN is a dialog box here that you bring up when going into the INFO field ie. "_To find out what version you are using please refer to the 'About' screen under the 'Help' option_."



> In any case, I've lived in a protected environment where variables are represented by % signs


 
What _'protected environment'_?  %s as variables are quite unusual for me, but I do use one system in work that has %s for variables....
Actually, I just remembered when I used to use mIRC, variables were represented by %s as well, maybe it is a common thing! (apologies if OT)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Alxmrphi said:


> What _'protected environment'_?


DOS and Windows, and I know 'nuuuuthin' about other systems.  [/QUOTE]



Alxmrphi said:


> (apologies if OT)


Mea culpa (partly) - we went off speculating about the bracketed words in the original post because we were unsure about the type of text being translated, and this would most probably affect the way the bracketed words should be translated.

<Mod hat on> As moderator, I seize the opportunity to point out, yet again, that it is imperative that this kind of information be included in the context information, and it is clearly the duty of the original poster to supply this information in the first place. Without full context information, we end up in wild speculation and the threads end up more or less off-topic. This is certainly not the first time, and it won't be the last either. 

Please don't see the above rant as a reprimand to anyone in particular. I simply felt that this is a good example of context being more than just words, and what happens if such context is missing. <Mod hat off>

I suggest we await comments from Sofi-Suecia before speculating any further. If all doubts are dispelled, we might be able to arrive at a good translation in proper Swedish.


----------



## Lugubert

Wilma_Sweden said:


> I interpreted the bracketed items as specific menu items rather than variables because of the context, which made me imagine a menu item labelled INFO, and a sub-menu labelled SCREEN. As such, they will of course always have to be translated the same way, or not at all, depending on whether it's just the manual that is being translated or whether, as the case seems to be here, the software itself is being translated to a localised version.
> 
> In any case, I've lived in a protected environment where variables are represented by % signs


Seconded.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

{●The DLP® Link compatible LCD shutter eyeglasses allow you to view 3D images by receiving synch signals, which are included in left eye and right eye images, reflected from the screen.|Hi! I'm very sorry for the confusion...I was in a hurry, I had a deadline for the verification of this translation and I had doubts about this perticular sentence. I give you some more of the text here:

●De DLP® Link-kompatibla LCD-slutarglasögonen gör det möjligt att titta på 3D-bilder genom att ta emot synksignaler som ingår i bilderna för det vänstra och högra ögat, som reflekteras från skärmen. }{Depending on environments or conditions such as the ambient brightness, screen size or viewing distance, the LCD shutter eyeglasses may fail to receive synch signals, causing poor 3D images.|Beroende på omgivningen eller förhållanden så som den omgivande ljusstyrkan, skärmens storlek eller betraktningsavståndet kanske LCD-slutarglasögonen inte kan ta emot synksignaler, med dålig kvalitet på 3D-bilderna som resultat.}
{●When the 3D mode is enabled, [3D] will be displayed in the [SOURCE] menu.|●När 3D-läget är aktiverat visas [3D] i menyn [KÄLLA].}
{●When the 3D mode is enabled, the Keystone correction range will be narrower.|●När 3D-läget är aktiverat är Keystonekorrigeringsområdet smalare.}
{●When the 3D mode is enabled, the following settings are invalid.|●När 3D-läget är aktiverat har följande inställningar ingen effekt.}
{[WALL COLOR], [PRESET], [REFERENCE], [COLOR TEMPERATURE]|[WALL COLOR], [PRESET], [REFERENCE], [COLOR TEMPERATURE]}
{●Refer to the [SOURCE] screen under the [INFO.] menu for information on whether the input signal is 3D compatible.|●Se skärmen [KÄLLA] under menyn [INFO.] för information om insignalen är 3D-kompatibel eller inte.}
{●Signals other than those listed below will be out of range or will be displayed in 2D.|●Andra signaler än de som listas ligger utanför området eller visas i 2D.


It's a manual for a 3D projector.
I'm sorry to tell you that I can't give you any more info on this one...because this is all the text I have.
Once again I apologise for not giving you more context to start with!


thank you for all your help though everyone!
}


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

something weird happened, I wrote text before the translation, but it disappaeared. Well anyway I was saying that I was in a hurry when I asked the cuestion, because I had a deadline for the verification of this translation. sorry about that!

And I'm sorry that the text turned out this weird way when I posted it...I hope you can read it anyway...


----------



## Salkin

First of all - these translations look very good! The only one I'm somewhat dubious about is this:



Sofi-Suecia said:


> {●When the 3D mode is enabled, the following settings are invalid.|●När 3D-läget är aktiverat har följande inställningar ingen effekt.}
> {[WALL COLOR], [PRESET], [REFERENCE], [COLOR TEMPERATURE]|[WALL COLOR], [PRESET], [REFERENCE], [COLOR TEMPERATURE]}



To me "the following settings are invalid" sounds like the user will not even be allowed to select them, whereas "har följande inställningar ingen effekt" sounds like the user *can* select them, but they will have no effect. I don't know which is actually the case with the product though?

"När 3D-läget är aktiverat är följande inställningar ogiltiga" (ogiltig = invalid) or perhaps "inte tillämpliga" ("not applicable") sounds better, if the settings are selectable but have no effect.


----------



## Lugubert

Salkin said:


> To me "the following settings are invalid" sounds like the user will not even be allowed to select them, whereas "har följande inställningar ingen effekt" sounds like the user *can* select them, but they will have no effect. I don't know which is actually the case with the product though?
> 
> "När 3D-läget är aktiverat är följande inställningar ogiltiga" (ogiltig = invalid) or perhaps "inte tillämpliga" ("not applicable") sounds better, if the settings are selectable but have no effect.


Yes; I vote _ogiltiga_.


----------



## Sofi-Suecia

You are right! "Ogiltiga" sounds much better! makes more sense! Thanks.


----------



## Sepia

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Sepia,
> 
> I interpreted the bracketed items as specific menu items rather than variables because of the context, which made me imagine a menu item labelled INFO, and a sub-menu labelled SCREEN. As such, they will of course always have to be translated the same way, or not at all, depending on whether it's just the manual that is being translated or whether, as the case seems to be here, the software itself is being translated to a localised version.
> 
> In any case, I've lived in a protected environment where variables are represented by % signs, and I have no idea what a CMS is, but I shall be happy to go peeking into source code if you point me in the right direction!


 

CMS is a content management system. That's what office people use for editing contents on websites that are made by professionals. 

Similar stuff is also used for changing contents - like prices and stuff in catalogues.

So normally when you get a Trados file or a text file with such words in edged brackets it means this is something that the software needs to get a word or more out of a data bank. The word in brackets is not displayed on the screeen. Just tells the software where to get the missing part. So if these variables are changed a lot of other things need to be changed in the software for it to work. Nobody really wants to change the whole software for every new language version.


----------

